# One of 'The Beautiful Ones'...



## Wren (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2016)

Beautiful wren. Those eyes are haunting. Did you draw this yourself?


----------



## Wren (Jun 5, 2016)

Thank you Shalimar, yes I drew it, I'm thinking of entering it in an exhibition so thought I'd post it to try and get some feed back, all comments welcome, good or bad !


----------



## Redd (Jun 5, 2016)

My comment, It's good!


----------



## littleowl (Jun 6, 2016)

The eyes have it.


----------



## Wren (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks Redd and littleowl


----------

